# Friends of Brian Mello ride Sunday



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_By Danielle Light, Enterprise correspondent_

RAYNHAM - Brian Mello had an illuminating presence, according to his family and friends, so it's appropriate that the "Friends of Brian Mello Ride" will take place Sunday, a day promising bright sunshine and warm temperatures.

Mello, a resident of Raynham and member of the New Bedford Fire Department was hit and killed by a motor vehicle on March 24 while riding his motorcycle. He was 43 years old.

"The world will certainly miss Brian," said Elisa Mello, his wife. "Amazing is the only way to describe him. He had a heart of gold and a smile that instantaneously captured friendships."

Following the accident, the Massachusetts Motorcycle Survivors Fund, which had operated primarily in Essex County since 2000, recognized the need to establish a chapter for Southeastern Massachusetts. The "Friends of Brian Mello" ride will also serve as a kickoff to the creation of the Southeast chapter of the Survivor's Fund.

A nonprofit, volunteer-run organization, the MMSF has donated over $100,000 to families of local riders who have been killed or seriously injured in accidents. They also work diligently on safety and awareness programs such as their "check twice" signs largely displayed statewide.

"This event is not as much about me as it is the safety of the riders," said Elisa Mello. "Both at work with the Fire Department and at home Brian lived by his motto of save, help and protect. What better way to honor him than to take part in raising funds for an organization that works to do just that?"

Riders will gather at Bob's Plaza, Route 44 in Raynham on Sunday. Departing at 11 a.m., riders will travel back roads before reaching a final destination of Knucklehead's on Macarthur Avenue in New Bedford. At the completion of the ride the fundraiser will continue with live music performed by The Sharks, refreshments donated by the New Bedford Firefighters Union and numerous raffles donated by local businesses. Parking will be available at Knucklehead's for those wishing to attend the afternoons events.

Proceeds will benefit the Massachusetts Motorcycle Survivors Fund Southeastern division.

Interested riders are welcome. Information is available at http://www.BriansRideFriends.org.

http://enterprise.southofboston.com/articles/2007/08/04/news/news/news08.txt


----------

